# Modding the Dolmar 420



## blsnelling (Feb 6, 2009)

I've got a Dolmar 420 here that's going to be put through its paces. I wanted to get a little fuel through it before going to work on it. I took it out this afternoon and cut...and cut...and cut...and still only ran about 2/3 of a tank of fuel through it. It does very well on fuel consumption.

I already reported in the other thread that compression is very high on this thing. I'm talking 190-195 PSI! And that compression is obvious in use. Even on the first tank of fuel, I buried the 16" bar in red oak and it just went right through it. No kidding, this thing has excellent power as it is. 

It's bone stock with the exception of no cat and the Euro front cover. First impressions are very good. I really don't think this saw is intended to compete with the other 35-40cc micro saws. This saw is a cut above that.

Build quality appears to be excellent. It's built with a vertically split magnesium crankcase and bolt on cylinder, two bar studs, side chain tensioner, spring assisted recoil... 

Where am I going with this saw? Well, tomorrow I'm going to build a log stand so that I can properly run the saw in timed cuts. I'm going to first time the saw as it is. I'll then mod the muffler and time it again. After than it's coming apart and getting ported. Of course, I'll time it again with the same B&C. Once done with that, I'll be testing it with 3/8 lopro, .325, and .325 NK, with different size sprockets. This will be a fun project and will be interesting to see what this new Dolmar can do. Stay tuned for updates.

See, I can get a saw dirty, lol.



















Nothing in the carb.





It cleans up nicely.


----------



## 04ultra (Feb 6, 2009)

Keep us posted Brad ........Sounds like it does very well for the extra girth ...


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 6, 2009)

04ultra said:


> Keep us posted Brad ........Sounds like it does very well for the extra girth ...



I'm definately impressed with it stock. Any little saw that handidly pull a 16" chain in solid red oak is doing good. I'm not just talking it doing ok, it pulls it with authority. Good RPMs in the wood.


----------



## Javelin (Feb 6, 2009)

The 420 acts like it is a 50 cc saw! A real pleasure to run!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## 04ultra (Feb 6, 2009)

Javelin said:


> The 420 acts like it is a 50 cc saw! A real pleasure to run!:greenchainsaw:



I'm very impressed with my 420....Little bugger is fun to run ....My 242xp is a screamer but no torque compared to the 420.....




.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Feb 6, 2009)

Don't tell Grandpatractor where his 420 went!:monkey::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## iowa (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm looking to possibly buy one of these tomorrow. Javelin let me have the pleasure of putting it through some wood a couple days ago. I must say it is a nice saw. 

A lot of people have discussed the weight on it. I think it is liter than the posted weight on the web site. I will bring a digital scale tomorrow to find out. 

Brian.. How does this thing compair to the 401? I'll probably look seriously into both of these. 401, 420, or a nice used 111i.

I do like the number 420 though!!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 6, 2009)

Actual weight of the empty power head is 10# 8oz without the cat.


----------



## iowa (Feb 6, 2009)

Ok. kewl. 

So do you think the 420 is a better saw than the 401 or the 111i. I'm sure it is. New model, more power, etc.


----------



## 166 (Feb 6, 2009)

I'd rather run a ps420 over a ps401 even if the 401 weighed 5 Pounds.

Steve


----------



## 166 (Feb 6, 2009)

I've lost count on how many tanks are through this one. This saw originally ran on a 15" .325 NK then changed over to regular .325 18" as a test and it works very well.


----------



## 166 (Feb 6, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I'm definately impressed with it stock. Any little saw that handidly pull a 16" chain in solid red oak is doing good. I'm not just talking it doing ok, it pulls it with authority. Good RPMs in the wood.



Take good care of my saw 
Can't wait to get it back when you're done with it.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 7, 2009)

166 said:


> Take good care of my saw
> Can't wait to get it back when you're done with it.



You see I cleaner her up when I was done for the day


----------



## windthrown (Feb 7, 2009)

iowa said:


> I do like the number 420 though!!!!!


 :monkey:

Well, that does give a new meaning to the term, Humbolt Cut.


----------



## Javelin (Feb 7, 2009)

I agree I like the 350/420 better than the 401 but the 401 still has it's place!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Feb 7, 2009)

I've seen the video but do these saws really start that easy? That video was amazing. Kudos to Dolmar


----------



## Termite (Feb 7, 2009)

I went by a Dolmar dealer in Louisville yesterday on my way home to check out the 420. It was impressive. It would seem to me to have unique features for its size. I will probably buy one soon CAD!!! $300 I would want power head only. No use for .375 low performance chain.
Looking forward to your test Brad. Good job.


----------



## cram (Feb 7, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> I've seen the video but do these saws really start that easy? That video was amazing. Kudos to Dolmar




Even a woman can start it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrtmQIt6B_E


----------



## scotclayshooter (Feb 7, 2009)

04ultra said:


> I'm very impressed with my 420....Little bugger is fun to run ....My 242xp is a screamer but no torque compared to the 420.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MMM Im thinking a little widening of the ports might just help that 242XP the ports seem tiny.
Cant seem to find any info on anyone modding a 242XP though


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Feb 7, 2009)

166 said:


> I'd rather run a ps420 over a ps401 even if the 401 weighed 5 Pounds.
> 
> Steve



:agree2:


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 7, 2009)

iowa said:


> So do you think the 420 is a better saw than the 401 or the 111i.


The 401 is a very well built saw. But it's design is 25 years old. The 420 doesn't loose the torque of the 401 but adds a lot of chain speed. There a big difference in the saws.



2000ssm6 said:


> I've seen the video but do these saws really start that easy? That video was amazing. Kudos to Dolmar


It's *at least *that easy to start. You barely pull on the rope and it just starts itself. Seriously!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Feb 7, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> The 401 is a very well built saw. But it's design is 25 years old. The 420 doesn't loose the torque of the 401 but adds a lot of chain speed. There a big difference in the saws.
> 
> 
> It's *at least *that easy to start. You barely pull on the rope and it just starts itself. Seriously!



Kool! I watched the vid with the girl and that says alot when a small framed women can start one. I have a ms181 coming but didn't get the "easy start" version, I may have to check one out.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 7, 2009)

My 10 year old daughter could start this saw, even with all that compression. Maybe I'll just make a video up.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 7, 2009)

Here's proof of just how easy the 420 is to start.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s2Jv9I1jGkk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s2Jv9I1jGkk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## 166 (Feb 7, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Here's proof of just how easy the 420 is to start.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s2Jv9I1jGkk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s2Jv9I1jGkk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Did you give the saw any prime first?

Steve


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Feb 7, 2009)

You better had lock that saw up now, LOL.

That should be a great selling saw.


----------



## Hddnis (Feb 7, 2009)

Looks like you made her day. Good job Anna

I might have to get me one of those saws. In fact, I think your daughter should get a commission for all the 420's she just sold.




Mr. HE


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 7, 2009)

166 said:


> Did you give the saw any prime first?
> 
> Steve



I pushed the bulb a few times until I felt good pressure.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Feb 7, 2009)

Good vid Brad, you're a lucky man to have such a nice family.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 7, 2009)

Andyshine77 said:


> Good vid Brad, you're a lucky man to have such a nice family.



I agree. I've got a wonderful wife and a beautiful daughter. Lisa takes good care of me too. Yes, I'm spoiled Matter of fact, the other night I was sick with this Meniers disease garbage and Anna cooked the two of us supper. Lisa was at work. We had scrambled eggs/cheese and toast. That was really special considering she's only 10.


----------



## Javelin (Feb 7, 2009)

A star is Born!!!!


----------



## iowa (Feb 7, 2009)

Javelin said:


> A star is Born!!!!



Alex. Mine doesn't start that easy!!! LOL.. JK. Maybe I should have my 8yr. old daughter try starting mine... It is easy! She did run the splitter all day. Yay for her...


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 7, 2009)

She thought it was pretty cool that she started a chainsaw. She asked if she was going to "run it". That got a definate no. She's not ready for that yet. Hopefully someday she'll enjoy that kind of thing, seeing I don't have a son. I wouldn't trade her for anything though. She's a keeper for sure.


----------



## iowa (Feb 7, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> She thought it was pretty cool that she started a chainsaw. She asked if she was going to "run it". That got a definate no. She's not ready for that yet. Hopefully someday she'll enjoy that kind of thing, seeing I don't have a son. I wouldn't trade her for anything though. She's a keeper for sure.



Yeah. I was kinda bummed to find out my first was to be a daughter. But after she could walk and talk I found out she would rather be with dad under the car or digging in the dirt than playing with dolls. She hates dresses and refuses to play with any girly stuff. Back when I had a 300hp turbo charged car, she couldn't wait to ride shotgun and she would tell me " make the care WHISTLE! " which was the tires burning out!!!


----------



## 04ultra (Feb 7, 2009)

Brad .........



Great kid .........


----------



## barneyrb (Feb 7, 2009)

Enjoy them while you can, mine is 19 and bringing boys home and wrecking cars. Current boyfriend is 6' 7" and weighs 345, plays college ball. Has all the respect in the world for me because he KNOWS I shoot big guns at long ranges.


----------



## iowa (Feb 7, 2009)

Alex. What was the final weight with bar chain and fluids for the 420 today? 13lbs 10oz. Is that correct?


----------



## Javelin (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes 16" Bar and Chain and fully gased!


----------



## Termite (Feb 8, 2009)

420 13lb10oz??? 
401 gas,oil,and 16inch bar 11lb8oz 
5100 gas,oil,and 18inch bar 15lb8oz 
420 right in the middle.


----------



## Ax-man (Feb 8, 2009)

You guys are not helping my situation at all with all this talk of a Dolmar having more speed and torque than anything in it's class.

I am trying to become a reformed CAD and become a regular person without having saws on my brain all the time. 

It has been two years since I have bought a saw off e-bay and have either gotten rid of or sold 15 saws in the last year or so. This makes me feel good about myself. 

Now I feel those same destuctive urges to go back to my evil ways and get a Dolmar. I have only seen one as they are not around my area. I have always wanted to get my hands on one as they seem to be a favorite among the racers. 

Now you guys have me reading current threads about Dolmar's especially this one. Now I am bookmarking Dolmar on e-bay, searched out some dealers. It probaly won't be long before I get my hands on one just to see if I have been missing anything. 

I am just waiting and lurking to see how Brad's mods work out. He will probaly pushed me over the edge with his silver tongue about how good these Dolmars are. He has already baited the hook and I can feel it getting ready to be set. 

If and when I do get my hands on one of these Dolmar's and it doesn't live up to what I have read. There is going to be a Texas Chainsaw Massacre on AS. 

Go for it Brad, push that saw to the limit. 

Larry


----------



## 04ultra (Feb 8, 2009)

Ax-man said:


> You guys are not helping my situation at all with all this talk of a Dolmar having more speed and torque than anything in it's class.
> 
> I am trying to become a reformed CAD and become a regular person without having saws on my brain all the time.
> 
> ...




Larry ...Your welcome to drive up here and try out mine in stock form ...Oops muffler modded ...


----------



## 04ultra (Feb 8, 2009)

Termite said:


> 420 13lb10oz???
> 401 gas,oil,and 16inch bar 11lb8oz
> 5100 gas,oil,and 18inch bar 15lb8oz
> 420 right in the middle.



Tanks are bigger on the 420 than the 401..........


----------



## 04ultra (Feb 8, 2009)

*401*

Fuel tank capacity 0.4 l (13.3 oz) 
Oil tank capacity 0.21 l (8.0 oz) 


*420*

Fuel tank capacity 0.48 l (16.2 oz) 
Oil tank capacity 0.28 l (9.5 oz)


----------



## Ax-man (Feb 8, 2009)

How far would I have to drive??? I don't see a location in your avator. Is it a state close by???

Larry


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 8, 2009)

Ax-man said:


> You guys are not helping my situation at all with all this talk of a Dolmar having more speed and torque than anything in it's class.
> 
> I am trying to become a reformed CAD and become a regular person without having saws on my brain all the time.
> 
> ...



I'm sure we can set you up with a Dolmar that will surpass your expectations PUSH PUSH PUSH PUSH PUSH PUSH PUSH PUSH PUSH PUSH!!!!!


----------



## 04ultra (Feb 8, 2009)

Ax-man said:


> How far would I have to drive??? I don't see a location in your avator. Is it a state close by???
> 
> Larry





North of Milwaukee ...........





.


----------



## Termite (Feb 8, 2009)

North of Milwaukee:censored: no wonder you listed it as home!


----------



## iowa (Feb 8, 2009)

I ran about 6-8 tanks of gas through my 420 today. I started out the day cleaning out a fence row and I must have nicked the chain on some wire. It was cutting ok, but for a while I thought the saw was kinda slow and sucky. I looked the chain over and it didn't look bad, but I sharpened it anyways. 

That made a HUGE difference!! It is a cutting fool for its size. Easy as cake to start. I'm so glad that I was able to sell my 192 and buy this guy. It's light and serves its purpose. And for under $300 this saw is a steal. NOT a Stihl!

Now I just need to get my 5100 parts to get it fixed up. Javelin!!!!


----------



## Javelin (Feb 8, 2009)

wear out those safety chains will make a diffrence as well!


----------



## Ax-man (Feb 9, 2009)

04ultra said:


> North of Milwaukee ...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



04, You are not that far away then. It is not that far of a drive from Chicago proper.

Wife and I were in Milwaukee for the German Fest that was held at some park. Easily made the drive it in a couple of hours. Making it to the city was easy enough but finding my way around trying to find a place to stay was another matter. It seemed that every exit off the freeway was closed due to construction.

We ended up on the far north side of Milwaukee in some fancy residential neighborhood close to the lake and backtracked our way back. We finally got back to downtown and found a place to stay that wasn't to far from the festival. 

It was a nice weekend get away.

Larry


----------



## K9-Handler (Feb 9, 2009)

*Rpm?*

So Brad and Ultra;

What no-load RPMs have you set your muff-modded 420s at?

Mine seems happy over a wide range, and wondered what you decided on.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Feb 9, 2009)

Is the Makita DCS 4301 the same saw as the 420?http://translate.google.co.uk/trans...ta+dcs+4301&hl=en&rlz=1C1CHMA_en-GBGB312GB313


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 9, 2009)

I have not modded any exhaust outlet area on this saw yet. I'm running it at 13,000 right now.


----------



## fredmc (Feb 9, 2009)

*420*

Brad,
How does the Dolmar 420 compare to the Dolmar 115? Do you think you'll get much torque out of the mods? Do you ever think it could pull an 18" B&C? A small saw with gobs of torque sure would be cool!


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 9, 2009)

fredmc said:


> Brad,
> How does the Dolmar 420 compare to the Dolmar 115? Do you think you'll get much torque out of the mods? Do you ever think it could pull an 18" B&C? A small saw with gobs of torque sure would be cool!



I never ran a 115. If it handles a 16" stock like it does, I would sure expect it to handle a 18" modded. Only time will tell though.


----------



## cuttinscott (Feb 9, 2009)

Its comparable to the Sachs Dolmar 110

.325" conversion sprocket from a 510/5100, GB PowerTech UHL16 or 18 bar or Oregon MicroLite K041 bar 13" or 15"

It will pull a 18" but it would be best with a 16" in stock form



Scott


----------



## scotclayshooter (Feb 9, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I have not modded any exhaust outlet area on this saw yet. I'm running it at 13,000 right now.



That seems a bit low from the way you all say it cuts?
Whats it pulling in the wood?


----------



## windthrown (Feb 9, 2009)

scotclayshooter said:


> Is the Makita DCS 4301 the same saw as the 420?http://translate.google.co.uk/trans...ta+dcs+4301&hl=en&rlz=1C1CHMA_en-GBGB312GB313



Looks like it. At only 439 Euros... (only about 2x what we pay here at $1.30 USD per euro, prices here are just under $300 per PS 420 saw).


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 9, 2009)

scotclayshooter said:


> That seems a bit low from the way you all say it cuts?
> Whats it pulling in the wood?



It's brand new on the first tank of fuel, so I wasn't trying to peak it out. It pulls a 16" bar buried in Oak with authority. I don't know what in the wood RPMs are, but it's quite a bit more than the 401.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Feb 9, 2009)

windthrown said:


> Looks like it. At only 439 Euros... (only about 2x what we pay here at $1.30 USD per euro, prices here are just under $300 per PS 420 saw).



Yep i did notice the price lol
Ive got a 242XP so the price aint going to bother me lol


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 10, 2009)

I sacrificed my clean truck for a log to test this 420 in, lol. I touched up the chain with a file on a jig for a nice clean reproduceable edge. The wood is a little bit splintered on the end, but this was best I could do for tonight and I want to get going on this thing. I'll be out of town next week for work. I tuned the saw right up to the limiter at about 13,100.

Actually the first thing I did with it was to swap on a 5100S coil in order to move the rev limiter higher. Strangely, the saw wouldn't even run. It had spark but would not fire. So back on went the stock coil.

After timing the saw as I received it, I then modded the muffler and retimed the saw. The results were interesting. Giving the saw a normal bite as you would in normal use, I only picked up about 5% or a little less. But when lugging the saw down, I picked up 13% to give the best time of the evening. I even bested the time of the ported Redmax! That 190+ PSI is really shining through.

Next I'll be pulling it apart and porting the cylinder. More timed cuts will be coming after that.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bi8dW9ehzfQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bi8dW9ehzfQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Pablo26 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for posting that all up with vids, interesting stuff!


----------



## 04ultra (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks like a nice saw for the price ......






.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 10, 2009)

Did you notice I'm not cutting on the ground


----------



## 04ultra (Feb 10, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Did you notice I'm not cutting on the ground



Yes .............Nice !!!!!





.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 10, 2009)

The torque of this thing is amazing!


----------



## 04ultra (Feb 10, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> The torque of this thing is amazing!



Torque is something some never get to experience with other brands ..





.


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13 (Feb 10, 2009)

04ultra said:


> Torque is something some never get to experience with other brands ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amen brother 04ultra!


----------



## excess650 (Feb 11, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bi8dW9ehzfQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bi8dW9ehzfQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/QUOTE]

Great video there, Brad!


----------



## fredmc (Feb 11, 2009)

*420*

Wowsa! Now I want one. My wife will divorce me for sure! oh well I'll just move to the tool shed.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 11, 2009)

I wish I had a MS200 here. If this thing bested my 3800, then that means it outcuts the Stihl for about half the cost! The saw is apart and pics on the way.


----------



## K9-Handler (Feb 11, 2009)

*Chain?*

Brad;

Was this video taken using the stock 3/8 Lo-Pro safety chain?


----------



## aandabooks (Feb 11, 2009)

Good stuff. Looks like one heck of a saw. If my wife will give me permission I might need to go get one from my dealer.


----------



## PES+ (Feb 11, 2009)

*Spitting coffee everywhere*



04ultra said:


> Torque is something some never get to experience with other brands ...




You owe me a monitor

:computer2:

:smoking:


----------



## Austin1 (Feb 11, 2009)

04ultra said:


> Torque is something some never get to experience with other brands ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya have to run a old Mac lol Noise torque every thing a man could want!


----------



## Taxmantoo (Feb 11, 2009)

aandabooks said:


> Good stuff. Looks like one heck of a saw. If my wife will give me permission I might need to go get one from my dealer.



How much can you get on eBay for a brand new MS180?


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 11, 2009)

K9-Handler said:


> Brad;
> 
> Was this video taken using the stock 3/8 Lo-Pro safety chain?



No. It's good Oregon chain, 3/8 LoPro.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 11, 2009)

Beam style connecting rod with a caged bearing. No clamp in the intake.






Three open transfer ports per side.





Plenty of meat around the ports for port work.








Exhaust.





Intake.





Here's what I like to see. Lots of room to widen the ports on both the intake and exhaust.





A little casting cleanup will be in order.


----------



## Edge & Engine (Feb 11, 2009)

Good work Brad...I'm really interested in seeing what kind of gains you can get.


----------



## minnnt (Feb 11, 2009)

what is the number of the comparable makita saw? i can seem to see a dcs420 on their site. Thanks.


----------



## Fastcast (Feb 11, 2009)

Edge & Engine said:


> Good work Brad...I'm really interested in seeing what kind of gains you can get.



:agree2: :agree2: :greenchainsaw:




04ultra said:


> Torque is something some never get to experience with other brands ..


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 11, 2009)

The saw is ported and back together. I only fired it up for a minute before I had to go to something else. I'll get it in some wood later on today and get a new time on it. Initial response is that throttle response feels much better. That was the only thing not quite satisfactory stock. Not bad, but not stellar. A little more time on the engine may help that though.


----------



## K9-Handler (Feb 11, 2009)

minnnt said:


> what is the number of the comparable makita saw? i can seem to see a dcs420 on their site. Thanks.



As far as I know, it doesn't exist yet. The Dolmar version only started appearing in dealers here at the end of '08. Probably hasn't trickled down to Makita yet.


----------



## 166 (Feb 11, 2009)

scotclayshooter said:


> Is the Makita DCS 4301 the same saw as the 420?http://translate.google.co.uk/trans...ta+dcs+4301&hl=en&rlz=1C1CHMA_en-GBGB312GB313





minnnt said:


> what is the number of the comparable makita saw? i can seem to see a dcs420 on their site. Thanks.





K9-Handler said:


> As far as I know, it doesn't exist yet. The Dolmar version only started appearing in dealers here at the end of '08. Probably hasn't trickled down to Makita yet.



Looks like the makita version is the DCS4301 for everybody across the ocean. The saw looks better in the Orange/Black combo much better






http://www.makita.co.jp/global/product/category/***/dcs4301/dcs4301.html


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey Steve. Does this cylinder have a chrome or NiSi coating? It is prone to slight chipping when porting. It was not a big deal but not something I like to see.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Feb 11, 2009)

166 said:


> Looks like the makita version is the DCS4301 for everybody across the ocean. The saw looks better in the Orange/Black combo much better
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah Blue and grey all the way
My 7900 is a thing of beauty in blue and grey


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 11, 2009)

I prefer the Dolmar colors myself.


----------



## 04ultra (Feb 11, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I prefer the Dolmar colors myself.



+1


Kinda the same reason I like Jreds better than Huskys .....


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 11, 2009)

No disappointments here! It runs VERY nice. Throttle response is very good now. Cuts times are up 30-35% over stock and 25% over muffler modded only! This saw cuts its fastest times when you push on it, with all the compression and torque shinning through. That's not how I normally work a saw, but have included both normal and pushing cut times and percentages gained.

I did add another port to the muffler. The factory deflector would not give me the size opening I wanted. So I installed a Husky deflector. I also installed the screens on both ports since I have plenty of area now. I'm sure I have more then 150% but it idles and starts perfectly. Throttly response is much improved over stock.

Remember that I started with a saw without the catalytic converter. So if you have a bone stock saw with a cat, you'll likely see a lot more gains that what I've realized here.

The modding had no negative affects in the useability of this saw. Everything was a gain. There's no reason this saw shouldn't live a very long and happy life. 

Tomorrow I will be making timed cuts with the different chains/bars/sprockets I have. That will include 3/8 lopro, .325 NK, and .325.

*Stock*

Normal - 6.70 Seconds
Pushing - 6.85 Seconds

*Muffler Modded*

Normal - 6.40 Seconds / +4.5%
Pushing - 5.95 Seconds / +13%

*Ported*

Normal - 4.70 Seconds / +30%
Pushing - 4.50 Seconds / +34%

Edit: I'm re-uploading the video and will post it on the next page.


----------



## 04ultra (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice Brad .......Looks like you did good ....





.


----------



## K9-Handler (Feb 11, 2009)

*Port*

Any chance you took some pictures of the porting before you buttoned it back up?


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 11, 2009)

No I didn't. It doesn't look any different than an of the others I've documented here. Just much smaller ports.


----------



## gonecountry (Feb 11, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> No I didn't. It doesn't look any different than an of the others I've documented here. Just much smaller ports.



Darn, I havent seen an intake port like this one and was really waiting to see what you did with it.


----------



## 166 (Feb 11, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> No disappointments here! It runs VERY nice. Throttle response is very good now. Cuts times are up 30-35% over stock and 25% over muffler modded only! This saw cuts its fastest times when you push on it, with all the compression and torque shinning through. That's not how I normally work a saw, but have included both normal and pushing cut times and percentages gained.
> 
> I did add another port to the muffler. The factory deflector would not give me the size opening I wanted. So I installed a Husky deflector. I also installed the screens on both ports since I have plenty of area now. I'm sure I have more then 150% but it idles and starts perfectly. Throttly response is much improved over stock.
> 
> ...


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 11, 2009)

166 said:


> Youtube must be a Stihl fan



LOL. I re-uploaded it and here it is.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QiSyconKDmc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QiSyconKDmc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## 166 (Feb 11, 2009)

Brad,

So did you find anything you did not like about the 420? It will be interesting to see what the bar & chain combo's do on this saw. 91VX vs 95VP vs 20LP.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 11, 2009)

Nothing in day to day use. The main thing I dislike is the limited coil, especially on a modded saw. I have no idea what this thing would turn. There's no way to tell. I did play with the tuning a little and seems to like to run rich and put its torque to work. As far as I'm concerned, a limited coil is a liablilty and more likely to cause problems than it will solve. I just don't get it.

As far as working on it, the top engine shroud is a major pain to remove. It has to come off to get to the coil or the cylinder. I would prefer to have a clamp on the intake boot rather than a press on fit. Ohh...and about 20 oz lighter, lol But seriously, this saw is in a different class than the Redmax 3800 and others I've tried. This saw is more in the league of the Husky 242. I think it will surprise you what it will run with.

This saw may really shine with a more aggressive chain. It cuts best with the 3/8 lopro when pushing on it. That tells me it needs more chain. The rakers are right at .025". You could try lowering them a little, but you might make it jumpy and ruin the chain. One of the .325 chains may be the answer. I hope to get those all tested tomorrow and report back.


----------



## Javelin (Feb 11, 2009)

The 350/420's like the carlton n1c non safety chain real well! I have not used the oregon version of this chain in years but I would think it would be pretty accurate in saying the times will be close between the two brands of chain! I do know the N1C is faster than the factory safety oregon they come with so with the mods done it should be a very nice little hot rod for the money!


----------



## cuttinscott (Feb 12, 2009)

Wait till it has a few more tanks of gas through it :rockn:




Scott


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 12, 2009)

The chain testing is done and the results are surprising. No this testing is not in ideal wood nor is it totally scientific, but it definately answered the questions I was looking to answer. The tuning of the saw was not touch between chains and were all tested back to back. I'll list the chains and then make comments on eacy.

*3/8 LoPro 
Oregon 91VX
6 Pin Spur*

Equaled the best time of the test. at 3.85 seconds.
Nice non-saftey chain.
Cuts very well.
Smooth in the cut.

*Same as above only with 7-pin rim sprocket*

4.00 seconds, 3.90 seconds pushing.
Slightly slower cuts times with the 7-pin.
Easier to stall the chain.
Gives you the option of using a rim/drum.

*.325 Narrow Kerf
Oregon 95VP
7-pin rim*

4.75 seconds
Slowest cut times by far.
This was the only chain that wasn't new but had a fresh sharpening on it.
With that said, I did not like this chain at all. It's very easy to stall in the cut. Not smooth at all.
I don't think you can get .325 NK in a full chisel, but this semi-chisel just didn't do it for me or the saw.

*Same as above with 8-pin rim*

4.75 seconds.
Equaled the times of above, but even easier to stall.
A nogo here.

*.325 Chisel
Oregon 20LP
7-pin rim*

3.90 seconds.
Very, very nice! Did I say it was very nice?!!!
Best setup by far.
Smooth as butter.
Easy to control.
Much heavier/more durable chain than 3/8 LoPro and just as fast.
Gives you the option of running a rim/drum setup.
Nothing to loose here. This is the best.

*Same as above with 8-pin rim*

4.0 seconds, 3.85 seconds pushing.
Nearly identical cut times as above but much easier to stall.
No advantage here.
Still cuts WAY better than the .325 NK.


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9Iawywd1-_4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9Iawywd1-_4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 12, 2009)

Some things you can't tell by watching these videos is just how strong this saw is in the cut. The fastest cut times are when you push on the saw, even with the .325 chisel chain. Also, cut times get shorter the more cuts I make. That's an indicator to me that perhaps the saw is still a little rich and is running better with a little more heat in it.

All in all, I love this little saw. There's not much that can be said about it. Yes, it's quite a bit heavier than your 35-40cc saws, but this saw not in that league. This is a whole different level. This would make an excellent saw for the average homeowner that only wants to own one saw. You saw my comments about its weigh in the other thread, but it's performance has totally canceled that out. I highly recommend this saw now that my testing is complete.

By Saturday this saw will be cleaned up and on it's way back home. I want to thank Steve at the Cutting Edge for giving me the opportunity to test this little gem of a saw. You should do well selling this model.

BTW, I'd love to see how this saw does up against a bone stock 5100S and MS260. I'm not saying it's faster, but it would be interesting none the less.


----------



## Termite (Feb 12, 2009)

.325 chisel works well on a 401 also.


----------



## RNeurath (Feb 12, 2009)

Naive question.
Are the side walls of your finished ports parallel?It looks as though there's not much room to remove material before you run into the bolt holes on the outside of the flange.


----------



## Cliff R (Feb 12, 2009)

Brad, great test results. I will never know where you get the time and energy for these things?

I was introduced to the 3/8 lo profile chain as it was stock on our CS-360T and CS-370T. The CS-360T is a really high rpm fast cutting saw. The CS-370 is more of a mid-range cutting saw, with a lot, and I mean a LOT more torque than one would ever expect from 36cc.

Anyhow, I noticed some similiarities to the Dolmar. It also uses open transfers, and combines this with some very strange porting. Echo calls it "Vortec Boost", and most folks probably just write that off as some sort of sales pitch propoganda nonesense. Not sure if there's anything to it, but the engine just LOVES to be lugged down in the cut. The harder you push it, the better it runs.

It doesn't seem nearly as fast or powerful as our Shindiawa 488, Echo CS-510, or the Husqvarna 55. Even so, if you read the testing I did a few days ago, the little high torque CS-370 cut FASTER than the larger 50cc saws, in the same log. The only difference is that it uses a 14" bar, so I had to drop down to 13" material, where the 50cc/18" bar saws had to cut thru 16" material. 

When the little Echo powered thru 5 cuts 10 seconds quicker than the larger saws, I had to repeat the test to make sure I didn't make a mistake, like only making 4 cuts, etc.

In any case, if I were to evaluate the testing without a stopwatch, simply by the sound of the saws and how aggressively they pulled thru the log, the little Echo would have been at the bottom of the list. This says something for high torque engines that are still able to carry some rpms in the cut, when you can bear down hard on them and they don't fall out of their power range.

Anyhow, I'm going to add one of those little Dolmars to my "wish list", thanks again for taking the time to do such an extensive evaluation for us.....Cliff


----------



## Termite (Feb 12, 2009)

I agree with Cliff. Thank you for doing excellent testing and sharing your results. 
Brian


----------



## Fastcast (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice work Brad!....I always thought this saw was going to be a hit for Dolmar.....Regardless of its extra _girth._


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks guys. I enjoyed the challenge.


----------



## excess650 (Feb 12, 2009)

Excellent work! I'd rep ya if I could!

The chain comparison was an eye opener for sure!


----------



## 04ultra (Feb 12, 2009)

Brad all I can say is ..............................I like mine a lot !!!!!!






Good job !!!




.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice work Brad! Even those "chubby" saws need lovin!


----------



## windthrown (Feb 13, 2009)

Faster with low profile than .325. Same as is the case with my MS 250. Though no one here believes me. 

Nice overall job! 

Now, yah gonna Darth Snellerize thar tasty 346XP/NE?


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 13, 2009)

windthrown said:


> Now, yah gonna Darth Snellerize thar tasty 346XP/NE?



Already did. All that's left is installing the 357XP carb.


----------



## cram (Feb 13, 2009)

Excellent thread.Very interesting. Thanks a lot.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 13, 2009)

The chain testing really opened up my eyes. I never would have expected the .325 chisel to keep up with the LoPro. I guess the chisel is just a way more efficient cutter. The .325 NK was very disappointing but uses the less efficient semi-chisel cutter and taking a wider kurf than the LoPro. I suppose that makes sense.

The results of the porting didn't surprise me. That's pretty typical for gains from a port job.


----------



## windthrown (Feb 13, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Already did. All that's left is installing the 357XP carb.



Man, that thing is gonna scream! If only it was a clear model...


----------



## Edge & Engine (Feb 13, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> The chain testing really opened up my eyes. I never would have expected the .325 chisel to keep up with the LoPro. I guess the chisel is just a way more efficient cutter. The .325 NK was very disappointing but uses the less efficient semi-chisel cutter and taking a wider kurf than the LoPro. I suppose that makes sense.
> 
> The results of the porting didn't surprise me. That's pretty typical for gains from a port job.



Was it 20LP or 20LPX that you used (LPX has blued cutter)


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm not at home right now but I'm almost positive its 20LP.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great thread and work Brad!


----------



## Termite (Feb 13, 2009)

No surprise to me that .325 chisel is the best. Now try Woodland Pro.


----------



## ECHO-Echo-echo (Mar 3, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> The results of the porting didn't surprise me. That's pretty typical for gains from a port job.



So....my question is where is the 420 saw now and how is it running/holding up? An update if possible would be nice.
Thanks so much.


----------



## 166 (Mar 3, 2012)

ECHO-Echo-echo said:


> So....my question is where is the 420 saw now and how is it running/holding up? An update if possible would be nice.
> Thanks so much.



I hear it may make an appearance at the NY GTG next Sunday!


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 4, 2012)

Termite said:


> No surprise to me that .325 chisel is the best. Now try Woodland Pro.



No way, I'd stay with LP/LPX.


----------



## barneyrb (Mar 4, 2012)

I'd like to see how that saw runs with the new Stihl full chisel lo pro chain, PS3 might make a difference.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 4, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> No way, I'd stay with LP/LPX.



Yep, no comparison with the WP. Been there done that and wont bother to do it again.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 4, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> I'd like to see how that saw runs with the new Stihl full chisel lo pro chain, PS3 might make a difference.



Maybe, but sadly it is "green" chain, with large rakers _and_ large ramps.


----------



## J.W Younger (Mar 4, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Maybe, but sadly it is "green" chain, with large rakers _and_ large ramps.


You have to admit that would have been some nice chain on a small rear handle if the had left those stupid claws off the drive links tho..


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 4, 2012)

PS3 is *not *a safety chain as most think of it. If the SMALL ramps bother you, grind them off like I did.







[video=youtube_share;0tA6kpDOl8c]http://youtu.be/0tA6kpDOl8c[/video]


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 4, 2012)

J.W Younger said:


> You have to admit that would have been some nice chain on a small rear handle if the had left those stupid claws off the drive links tho..



I believe so, and the "3" style aren't as bad as the older style green Stihl chain.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 4, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> PS3 is *not *a safety chain as most think of it. If the SMALL ramps bother you, grind them off like I did.
> 
> .....



That looks :cool2:, but those ramps aren't small at all, they are *huge*! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ECHO-Echo-echo (Mar 6, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> No way, I'd stay with LP/LPX.



Niko, what is the difference between LP and LPX. Just bought some 20LPX for my ps-420. 

I wonder how this 420 would compair to a Husq. 346xp....It is 3/4 lb. lighter.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## gcdible1 (Mar 6, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I agree. I've got a wonderful wife and a beautiful daughter. Lisa takes good care of me too. Yes, I'm spoiled Matter of fact, the other night I was sick with this Meniers disease garbage and Anna cooked the two of us supper. Lisa was at work. We had scrambled eggs/cheese and toast. That was really special considering she's only 10.



Thats the best thing about this hobby, the whole family can join in. I take the 3yo and 5yo ans the wife to the woods all the time. Most of the time the kids hang out until we get enough cut to fill the trailer and the lil ones ride on the quad and help us load and unload. The wife will cut all day with me if she has time. Now getting the 13yo stepson to help is a lil challenging, he just wants to ride the quad and cut with the saws. When the real work comes he finds other things to do. lol. But now that we have a Kaw. mule to use it will be great. A 40 AC woods give you plenty to clean up. Looking forward to drier weather! Glad to see your family helps you out too.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 6, 2012)

ECHO-Echo-echo said:


> Niko, what is the difference between LP and LPX. Just bought some 20LPX for my ps-420.
> 
> I wonder how this 420 would compair to a Husq. 346xp....It is 3/4 lb. lighter.....:hmm3grin2orange:



The 420 is impressive, but it ain't no 346.


----------



## tallguys (Mar 7, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> The 420 is impressive, but it ain't no 346.



True enough... it sure isn't. Nor is it trying to be either, as its made for a whole different purpose and user. 

This is also reflected by its price as its not costing anywhere near the 346XP (which is about double). OK, only about 60% more in the US.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 7, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> PS3 is *not *a safety chain as most think of it. If the SMALL ramps bother you, grind them off like I did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now THAT saw just took 26 days off the life of your watch Brad... 
Talk about white knuckles!!!


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 7, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Now THAT saw just took 26 days off the life of your watch Brad...
> Talk about white knuckles!!!



Bah. They're not that bad. That's a Counter Vibe version. On second thought...........................they're noisey, heavy, vibrating, underpowered pieces of crap. Shouldn't ever be sold for over $25 or so as a runner, no matter how cherry. I'm doing my part to keep these out of the hands of vibration sensitive people. It's the least I can do.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 7, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Bah. They're not that bad. That's a Counter Vibe version. On second thought...........................they're noisey, heavy, vibrating, underpowered pieces of crap. Shouldn't ever be sold for over $25 or so as a runner, no matter how cherry. I'm doing my part to keep these out of the hands of vibration sensitive people. It's the least I can do.



Duh... Guess I should have looked closer... The XXV I had weren't no "counter" anything... Just a noisy green lump of agitation... It get's a B+ for longevity though... I'm sure it's still numbing knuckles to this day...
:amazed:


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 7, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Duh... Guess I should have looked closer... The XXV I had weren't no "counter" anything... Just a noisy green lump of agitation... It get's a B+ for longevity though... I'm sure it's still numbing knuckles to this day...
> :amazed:



I like those noisey green (and Craftsman red) lumps of agitation........even the non-CV versions.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 7, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> I like those noisey green (and Craftsman red) lumps of agitation........even the non-CV versions.



Wasn't there a Dayton Orange too???


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 7, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Wasn't there a Dayton Orange too???



Yes there was. I like them too!






I have my eye out for a Craftsman red version of the S25-CVA to "go with" my green one. Missed a couple on feebay recently.


----------



## SkiWhiz (Mar 7, 2012)

My brother & I each bought a Dolmar 420 last year. Nice saws, I had to have the coil replaced, wasn't getting any spark. My dealer said that the factory told him that this was a common problem with the 420. A few days ago my brothers 420 was idling at full bore, he adjusted the idle screw and it didn't do anything, now it isn't idling fast enough, if you let off the trigger it stops. Not sure what the problem is with it, it just went from super fast idle to too slow idle on its own. I sold my 420 recently only because I wanted to try something different, I found an older (2001 model) new in the box efco 420. My saw dealer is going top drop Dolmar as he said they are killing him with shipping, he called them to order a couple Dolmar string cutters/weed whackers and they told him there would be no shipping charge, when they showed up he had to pay $60.00 shipping, he wasn't happy. If I was to get another Dolmar and had the money I would get the 5105 although the 420 is a nice saw and well built.


----------



## Great Smokies (Mar 7, 2012)

SkiWhiz said:


> My brother & I each bought a Dolmar 420 last year. Nice saws, I had to have the coil replaced, wasn't getting any spark. My dealer said that the factory told him that this was a common problem with the 420. A few days ago my brothers 420 was idling at full bore, he adjusted the idle screw and it didn't do anything, now it isn't idling fast enough, if you let off the trigger it stops. Not sure what the problem is with it, it just went from super fast idle to too slow idle on its own. I sold my 420 recently only because I wanted to try something different, I found an older (2001 model) new in the box efco 420. My saw dealer is going top drop Dolmar as he said they are killing him with shipping, he called them to order a couple Dolmar string cutters/weed whackers and they told him there would be no shipping charge, when they showed up he had to pay $60.00 shipping, he wasn't happy. If I was to get another Dolmar and had the money I would get the 5105 although the 420 is a nice saw and well built.


If you adjust a carb and nothing changes, the quick rule is the carb has issues, rebuild.

Dont think I saw any coil issues mentioned on AS? Never heard of that!

RE: Shipping. That is not an issue with Dolmar, it is an issue with the distribution company for that area. Dropping a line over that is silly. 

Any Efco 420 pics, never heard of that one!


----------



## SkiWhiz (Mar 7, 2012)

Great Smokies said:


> If you adjust a carb and nothing changes, the quick rule is the carb has issues, rebuild.
> 
> Dont think I saw any coil issues mentioned on AS? Never heard of that!
> 
> ...


 My mistake I meant to say Dolmar 420. I just bought an efco and got mixed up, I sold my Dolmar 420 and bought a efco 940. My dealer picked up Echo, maybe thats another reason he dropped Dolmar, I am not sure. You wouldn't think that a person would have to rebuilt the carb on a saw that is only a little over a year old, we don't cut alot of wood.


----------



## ECHO-Echo-echo (Mar 8, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> The 420 is impressive, but it ain't no 346.





tallguys said:


> True enough... it sure isn't. Nor is it trying to be either, as its made for a whole different purpose and user.
> 
> This is also reflected by its price as its not costing anywhere near the 346XP (which is about double). OK, only about 60% more in the US.



Don't tell Niko....But it is 3/4 lb lighter though.......and very nimble......


----------



## redoakneck (Dec 27, 2015)

Bump. Anybody have a part number or know how to convert to .325 pitch???


----------



## wde_1978 (Dec 27, 2015)

redoakneck said:


> Bump. Anybody have a part number or know how to convert to .325 pitch???


2AM for me, so bear with me as I didn't read the whole thread.
Just responding to Your post, trying to help.

Are You asking for a .325" pitch spur sprocket/clutch drum for a Dolmar PS-420?
If so then the part # should be *181223312*


----------



## Backtroller (Dec 27, 2015)

I think these are correct for a 421 at least to go .325. Nate at performance outdoor equipment listed them on my invoice. Might want to check with him and buy from him. Great guy to work with!

181223062 clutch drum
10x16x.2 shim
11892 power mate rim
Dol 2.6 ( not sure what this is)

I run 16" and 18" bars on this little beast. I am glad I went with .325. Plus rims are easily replaced and cheaper than spur sprockets.


----------



## Marco (Dec 28, 2015)

For .325 pitch you need 181223310 with spur, 181223100 for rim drive less ring.. The neat thing from paying attention and research, 420, 460,510, 5100 and 6100 drums will interchange. Six tooth 3/8 spur for a 420 on a 5100 and it pulls like a train, seems to run well with the fullsize 3/8


----------



## redoakneck (Dec 28, 2015)

Backtroller said:


> I think these are correct for a 421 at least to go .325. Nate at performance outdoor equipment listed them on my invoice. Might want to check with him and buy from him. Great guy to work with!
> 
> 181223062 clutch drum
> 10x16x.2 shim
> ...


Thanks!!! That dol 2.6 is mix oil

Thanks a bunch. Which bar do you like best


----------



## Backtroller (Dec 28, 2015)

The 18". I like the extra reach and I feel like it has enough grunt to turn it. I've cut some ash, birch and crab apple with both. If blind folded, I couldn't tell the difference between the bars. Same chain for both. Check your pms shortly.


----------



## fordf150 (Dec 28, 2015)

i prefer .325 16". saw seems to really like that combination.


----------



## redoakneck (Dec 28, 2015)

Going with the 16" standard .325. I have tried narrow kerf, works really well, just not a lot of options. Stihl rs/rm usually my pick, lots of other good ones too.

Thanks for all your help!!!


----------

